# Maxtop CSX-147KF-TOP



## alexw3344 (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.arrowmax.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_22&products_id=41

Anyone use this case before? I'm looking forward to order this case. I read couple reviews, and it seems not bad. Any pros & cons will be welcome! Thank you


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

If your planning on building a mainstream computer this case should be fine. I don't know about the power supply though, definetly don't want to go cheapo there...

What are the specs going to be?


----------



## alexw3344 (Jun 10, 2005)

jcline said:


> If your planning on building a mainstream computer this case should be fine. I don't know about the power supply though, definetly don't want to go cheapo there...
> 
> What are the specs going to be?


The case is going to come with a 350W PSU, and I heard the PSU are not bad. Anyway I may plan to upgarde to 400W if necessary, any suggestion?


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

> any suggestion?


Just depends on the primary function and specs of the PC you are going to build...I would definetly go with a name brand power supply like silverstone, antec, enermax, etc...

The calibur of components you choose should determine the wattage...for example, if you are going to build a gaming rig with a high-end processor, vid card, multiple HDD's, etc more power will be needed. And you always want more power available than you actually need for future upgrades and such.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

As a rule, I always change the power supply if the PC/computer is going to be used for anything significan't. Not because the 300w jobs that come with the case aren't any good, but if the current demands get too high they give out fairly easily. 

I have a firewall running linux-, nothing high powered or stressful. It has been ticking over for 3 years and not a peep with the 300w built in supply because no real demands are placed on it. 

My main PC which has very high current demands is on the 3rd supply now. As I upgrade it, the current demands grow the supplys have difficulty dealing with the power loads. Somtimes you can tell they need upgrading - frequent reboots (especially during games), they start to smell or you get error messages from your video card... all tell tale signs that it is not handling the job too well, (im sure others here have stories of their own). Anyway sure enough they eventually give up the ghost if you don't take heed and ignore the signs. Once I had a supply catch fire. (though not in this particular machine) quite a harrowing experience I can tell you.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hello
enermax, antec
always remember your psu is your foundation of your build
an extra $15 to $25 is a worth while investment
its not only the about the published watts, which can be misleading
its the stability on the voltage rails
good luck


----------

